# Hi i'm Elizabeth!



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Elizabeth,

My name is Bryanna and I'm also 14. Have fun with your riding and good luck convincing your parents about buying a horse.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

hey im Maddy and im turning 14 very soon welcome and good luck with your riding


----------



## Elizabeth&lt;3horses (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! 8)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi welcome to the coll horsey forum :!:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome. :wink:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

hey there and enjoy the forum.....  

really great ridding in new england, i use to ride in maine


----------



## Elizabeth&lt;3horses (Apr 21, 2007)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> hey there and enjoy the forum.....
> 
> really great ridding in new england, i use to ride in maine


Yeah I'm so excited to ride outside


----------

